# goat cheese tastes goaty..why?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a friend make me chevre and fromage blanc and both tastes alittle goatie  Is that normal or what could have caused it? I made ricotta and it didn't taste goatie at all.It was really good so I'm confused why his would taste like that. He's a chef to so you would think he would of done everything right :shrug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Goat cheese does taste goatie... as the cheese ages it gets more intense of a flavor also.. And adding lipase additionally gives it a distinct goat taste too. My first cheese was SO bland I didn't eat it. I added lipase for Feta cheese and it tasted just right - fairly strong goat taste. The chevre I just made is a nice mild very faint goat taste... I added no lipase but did age it a couple of days without refridgeration. I think you can get your own cheese to where you want it to be... trial and error!
Good luck


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not a big fan of the goatie taste in goat cheese either...I think it has something to do with the taste reminding me of the smell of cleaning the barn?? I hope no one is offended by that but it is my feeling about some of the goat cheeses....I do make a farmer cheese from fresh milk warm from the goat. I add sea salt and herbs and I really like the consistancey but yes it can be bland....I find if the milk is heated this makes the "Goat Tang", as I like to call it, increase.....
Those who love goat cheese really LOVE it! those who don't ~ well they don't!
I believe it's one of those aquired tastes....remeber your first taste of coffee or beer?? Who in their right mind liked that at first?? :drool: 
Keep experimenting! I'm with you on the taste! LMK if you find a good recipe and I will do the same!
Doesn't mean we don't LOVE our goaties! :hi5:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

"I believe it's one of those aquired tastes....remeber your first taste of coffee or beer?? Who in their right mind liked that at first?? "

That made me giggle Robynlynn :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

ok so that's a bit discouraging in getting really into making cheese for me.I don't like it and it made my stomach turn but then again I'm 5 months pregnant and some tastes and smells don't agree with me at all.Will hard cheeses be just as bad?
I wanted to make cheddar but the process is so long and if the outcome is gonna be the same..I don't even want to try it.I need the equipment for it and don't want to invest anymore money into it if the outcome isn't going to be to apealing to me.The ricotta I loved and not sure why that didn't have a goaty flavor to it.I love making the soap and fudge and atleast that always is really good  The milk itself is wonderful!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Goatiness is a feature, not a defect.

It can depend on the goat, some goats have more goaty milk.

It can depend on what they are eating. Some people think it can be affected by how close the does are to bucks, some people don't think so.

it can depend on how the milk is handled, and how the cheese is made. My chevre is not goaty, but when I make hard cheese from my milk I get some of that flavor. Sometimes. I haven't got enough experience to tell what was the difference. It is really hard to keep track of something you did six months ago.

Jan


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We don't have a buck right now and they eat alfalfa hay.I'm extremely obsessive on how I handle the milk and it doesn't have an off taste when we drink it.It could be my friend isn't handling the milk properly in some way :shrug: I'm gonna try to make my own chevre to see if there is any difference.Maybe adding herbs or spices would help.I used cheese salt and the recipe didn't call for it when I made ricotta.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've made Feta and added Lipase to it, and have also made Chevre, Mozzarella, Ricotta and an Amish Cup cheese....never have any of these acquired a "goaty flavor". Each of them have had their own flavor but more of a sweet, milkiness, the Feta on the other hand is my favorite, I love a strong cheese!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Liz.Where did you get your recipes from? I just have The Home Cheese Making and it does have some very simple recipes and instructions.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For most of the recipes I use, I have the book"Goats Produce Too" from Hoeggars. The "Cup Cheese"...or Soda Cheese recipe came from the book you have.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We just started making hard cheese. So far it just has a faint *goaty* flavor that I like. It is just enough to let you know it is not cow.

I hope you will give it a try JessaLynn. I always hated the goat cheese that came from the store. (Like licking a billy goat!) My husband kept going on about making cheese but I balked. I could not see doing all that work for something I do not even like. But when you use milk fresh out of your goat and handle it with care it makes a world of difference.
The hubby finally gave it a try and his first attempt was awful. Smelled like feet! But that made me want to try and I have made several rounds since then. He even made me a beautiful cheese press.
We figure we have screwed up pretty badly and still have made edible cheese. When we get the hang of it, and it does take practice, I think we will have a wonderful product. The one I made that was aging perfectly and just getting ready for pariffin was found and devoured by the dog. :GAAH: I am still getting over that one.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:dance: Okay, this is a funny coincidence. My husband brought home a book on cheesemaking and this is what it says:
"...produce the "goaty" flavor that comes from the fatty acids capric, caproic, and caprylic present in goat's milk."
Home Cheese Making
Ricki Carroll

Somehow, knowing there is a scientific reason makes me feel better. I always thought if my products tasted *off* it was due to bad handling. (I am very careful.)
My goats give very sweet milk and my puddings and yogurt never taste goaty. Now I know the cheese is supposed to. I have noticed with butter and cheese that right out of the 'fridge they taste plain. If they rise to room temperature they get more *goaty*.
(I am off to check my latest batch to see if curd had formed.)


----------

